# USB install fails with error 19



## pyret (Apr 27, 2019)

z


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 27, 2019)

Error 19 is "ENODEV" (see "man errno", or look up the man page for errno(2) on the web).  Which in turn means that there is no device connected, which means that your USB stick is faulty: it was there when the system looked for it, but wasn't there when it tried to mount.

But I guess you already figured that out ...


----------



## renx99 (Jun 27, 2019)

I fix this on my laptop by moving to another USB port. It seems that the USB3 ports got disconnected during boot and the the file system disconnects or something. I moved it to a USB2 port and it boots right up.

-renx99


----------

